# Juice Exchange..



## Hardtail1969 (19/12/16)

Does anybody else, have bottles of juice sitting around, that you thought were going to be great, but eventually you decided after a while, that it doesnt work for you?

I know i do, and was wondering if anyone is keen to do swops?

Now, i know that some premium juices are expensive and others cheap, and age is a factor as are pg/vg and nic levels, but i am sure a one for one deal can be arranged, after all its just sitting their on your shelf isnt it?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Hi @Hardtail1969 

A good way would be to make a Trade in the Classifieds, listing the juices you have that you would like to swop

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-trading/
Just check out the rules of the Classifieds and make sure you include all the info and pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Does anybody else, have bottles of juice sitting around, that you thought were going to be great, but eventually you decided after a while, that it doesnt work for you?
> 
> I know i do, and was wondering if anyone is keen to do swops?
> 
> ...


I certainly do. I often buy a juice to try and leave 25ml sitting and waiting for disposal in about a years time


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/12/16)

And that's my problem too! And at a average of 100.00 per..its expensive

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar (19/12/16)

Who wants my Hardwick's DDD? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/12/16)

I got a paulies coffee cake?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoFluffy (19/12/16)

Haai guis

Have a brand new Vapor Maid, Sweet Cookie Butter - 6mg/60ml. Though I was made of stronger stuff  Would love to trade for a 0mg/3mg. Based in JHB.


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Hi guys
Please rather use the Classifieds Trade threads

That's what they are for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

